# SABA beekeeping event - help :confused:



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I realize this is short notice but I have been trying to find information on the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association (adirondackbees.org) outdoor event. It is suppose to be held today, Saturday, April 26th at 1pm in Delanson.

The problem is I know the date and the time but I have no idea where it is in Delanson. Their website has been down the past few days and that is where the information was posted. I was hoping that the site would have been up and running again this morning. So far, no luck.

Any help would be appreciated. My girlfriend and I are beginners and we'd really like to attend this event to help out our newfound hobby. She is currently emailing the SABA president but I figured I'd add this too just to cover all bases just in case he doesn't check his email this morning.

Thanks for your help!
Keith


----------



## the$bee (Mar 1, 2008)

doh never mind


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

*Have info*

I received the information for the workshop, thanks.

Keith


----------

